
Computer Security Experts Urge Clinton Campaign to Challenge Election Results - joshwa
http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2016/11/activists-urge-hillary-clinton-to-challenge-election-results.html
======
dang
Most comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13022968](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13022968).

------
runesoerensen
This story is currently being suppressed from the front page and I'm not sure
it should be. I suspect the reason is that none of the researchers who raised
this issue have gone on record for the article.

Readers should be advised about that and take it into consideration when
assessing the validity of the story. That being said, notable security
researchers seem to find it interesting considering the merits of the team:

\- _" I don't know what to think about this since nothing is on record. But
Alex Halderman is a serious researcher."_
[https://twitter.com/matthew_d_green/status/80121173976959795...](https://twitter.com/matthew_d_green/status/801211739769597953)

\- _" Wowze. I've not looked into this myself. But if Halderman says there
should be an audit, there should be an audit."_
[https://twitter.com/zeynep/status/801207035324866560](https://twitter.com/zeynep/status/801207035324866560)

\- _" Concur. Prof. Halderman is a legit expert on voting security."_
[https://twitter.com/csoghoian/status/801212140912865280](https://twitter.com/csoghoian/status/801212140912865280)

Also:

\- _PEOPLE! An audit is called for is not "the election was stolen." Team
raising questions is credible; they should be listened to. That's all._
[https://twitter.com/zeynep/status/801217522741690368](https://twitter.com/zeynep/status/801217522741690368)

\- _I also get why people wouldn 't want to look into this. Still: the
integrity of voting machines seems like something you want to be sure of._
[https://twitter.com/matthew_d_green/status/80121885848495718...](https://twitter.com/matthew_d_green/status/801218858484957184)

~~~
hackuser
How do you know it's suppressed, and why should it be?

~~~
runesoerensen
The story currently has 14 points after 43 minutes, which is a much higher
vote velocity than many other stories on the front page.

It also doesn't appear anywhere on the first 9 pages.

~~~
hackuser
That is disappointing.

@sctb or @dang, could you fix it or comment on why it happened? It's not fake
news or a conspiracy theory, but backed by serious expertise.

------
scott_c
So what happened to all the talk before the election about accepting the
results as Democracy?

...What happened is that the people that said this expected to win the
election..but didn't.

It really shows me that most people are phonies and they only believe in their
own self-interests. The founding fathers were brilliant when they designed the
electoral college. It stopped a criminal from becoming president.

You would think that the Democrats would learn from their mistakes. Rather
than being bigoted, painting all opposing viewpoints with the same brush
(while expecting more acceptance in return), and censoring free speech, you
need to figure out why people voted for Trump.

Otherwise, we will have a 2-term president with no Democrats in sight for many
years.

edit: The downvotes proves my point. Thanks! :-)

~~~
sctb
This account has been posting primarily political and ideological comments.
This site is for civil discussion about topics that gratify our intellectual
curiosity. We're here to learn, not to engage in ideological battle and
political warfare, so we ban accounts that abuse the site like this.

